# Barrel trimmer



## Lou Currier (May 5, 2016)

can you get different size barrel trimmer madrels? I managed to bend my 3/8 shaft that came in my barrel trimmer kit.  If so...where?


----------



## Schroedc (May 5, 2016)

They usually come as a set but I think you can get singles from PSI and Woodturninz.com. Probably not listed online as a single but give them a call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (May 6, 2016)

I no longer use a barrel trimmer - I've switched to sanding - but when I needed an individual pilot shaft, I would pick them up from Beartoothwoods. They carry the Whiteside brand. (Woodcraft has them in store too, at least the one I go to does.) So if PSI and Woodturningz doesn't have what you need, they would be another place to check out.


----------

